
What’s wrong with make? - soundsop
http://blog.well-typed.com/2008/08/whats-wrong-with-make/
======
soundsop
Does anyone here use scons (<http://www.scons.org>)?

~~~
ajross
SCons is fine for working with builtin rules. It's kind of a mess for writing
elaborate custom rules, for the same reason that python is a poor command line
tool integration language when compared with the shell (of which make is,
essentially, a superset). The same is true for cmake, or the GNU autotools, or
ant, etc...

I happen to like make. It's true that as a programming language it's pretty
weak. And it doesn't do anything for the "C portability" problems that the
other tools try (with varying degrees of success) to solve. But as a way to
wrap a bunch of short shell scripts together with some dependency management
in an easy to maintain way, it's better than anything else I've seen.

